# What is the success rate of 457 Visa For Australia?



## anthony15 (May 19, 2012)

Hey everybody. I have been offered a job and we are in process of applying for 457 Visa, the ones for skilled immigration. Actually the company is sponsoring me and everything seems ok for me at the moment. However, I have a question. I need a reality check. What is the success rate of 457 Visa? Its for a single person, only for me so there is no family members or anybody that is entailed to me visa. So the application entirely depends on my profile and documents I guess.

Is there any thing I should be worried about? What aspects do they look into to sanction your Visa or reject your Visa. 

I would really appreciate your inputs.

Thanks,

Cheers


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

as long as your medical check and criminal records are ok, the rest is formality


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

Not exactly, you have to have checkable skills and/or qualifications to do the job. The employer has to meet strict criteria as well as the character checks.


----------



## anthony15 (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for your comments..

So if you qualifications are verified and the criteria of your employers are met , should it be ok? Other than that are there any things to be worried about?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

Yup so long as you have the ability to do the job and have the skills & experience you claim and don't have some a criminal past or serious illness then you should be fine. The employer has more to meet than you and if the nomination has been accepted there is nothing to worry about there.


----------



## anthony15 (May 19, 2012)

So my employer tells me that they have all my educational and criminal backgrounds verified and its clear. The employer itself is one of the biggest companies in Australia. So would you suggest that everything is ok? Sorry if I sound silly but I am have got no idea whatsoever about Austrialian Visa and Australian Immigration Departement's working. Just want to be sure ..


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

Its never guaranted until the visa is in your hand but yes its probably ok. When did they lodge it or have they not yet?


----------



## anthony15 (May 19, 2012)

Hopefully that will be done on Monday. But the employer had my backgrounds verified by a registered organisation/agent that specializes in such background checks.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

Yes but you will still have to go through checks by the Department of Immigration. They have their own procedures to follow and checks made by others won't be taken into account. 
Did the employer have you apply to ACPO for a UK police certificate? And the same for any other country you have lived in?


----------



## anthony15 (May 19, 2012)

Ok I see. The employer didnt tell me anything about ACPO but i dont think it applies to since I am an Indian who has been living in France. I studied here and did an internship here.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

Ahh sorry, didn't see that. Not sure who you apply to in France but you'll need one from there probably from india too the information on where to apply is on the DIAC.gov.au site, but if you've got a clean record they'll come back fine and you'll get your visa once they've done their checks. But the 457 is quick from a few days to a few weeks but much less than the 18 months+ for some others.


----------

